# E85 TT dyno(aborted)



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

After recently converting the TT to run on E85, I decided to put it on the dyno to get a baseline figure and see how everything is looking before I really start tuning it. The dyno I use is a Dyno Dynamics load bearing dyno because it is more like real life than the free rolling ones. An evo before me with exhaust, intake and a tune pulled 240 AWD horsepower, so dyno is a real heartbreaker. 

The set up on the car is: Stock turbo, stock manifolds and downpipe at 30 psi.Converted to run E85 with an inline fuel pump and bigger injectors and basic unisetting changes to get it to run. The TB was just done as well as fresh lifters, rods and cam tensioner. 

The car was misfiring at peak load and it is illustrated by the dip in the dyno sheet(maybe the plugs or another bad coil pack).The fueling was way too lean down low and would be too rich up top if I added more fuel so I aborted until I get proper tuning. The flash on the car richens out almost 4 full AFR points from 14.3 down low, to 10.6 by redline and that's not right. Sometimes I wonder how certain companies stay in business with horrible flashes like that. 360 torque and 286 hp is not bad for a car with no real tune and blowing out ignition, this will be fun after tuning, a downpipe and upgraded manifolds. 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

i'm really confused. 
So you're saying 286 AWD HP is low for what you have? Thats a crazy number to me. 

on mostly stock everything but the 30psi must make that difference. 


how much did the conversion cost you? I don't see much e85 around me but this is cool.:thumbup:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

ShockwaveCS said:


> i'm really confused.
> So you're saying 286 AWD HP is low for what you have? Thats a crazy number to me.
> 
> on mostly stock everything but the 30psi must make that difference.
> ...


 Well, 286hp/360tq AWD is not low by any means but with that much torque in the mid range, it should be making more horsepower up top. The stock turbo flow, no downpipe and stock manifold are obviously chocking the car, when I'm done with this thing it should be making 400tq and way over 300 AWD hp. 

Conversion hardware is really cheap, 630cc injectors and high flow inline pump should cost you around $300. USRT I believe has a combo deal for the injectors and the pump together. You still need a little bit of software tweaking to fine tune the extra fuel flow reqirements:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This is sweet. And those numbers are awesome. Isn't 30psi a little scary for a ko4?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> This is sweet. And those numbers are awesome. Isn't 30psi a little scary for a ko4?


 It is scary but I autocross the car and I can't legally do anything to the turbo in my class so I have to max it out to make power. So far, so good and after a full season of abuse it's holding up fine. If the turbo can hold up 2 seasons at that psi I will be happy for the kind of abuse I put the little snail through. 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok I'm glad you aren't expecting it to last too long haha.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

What's the gap on the plugs? I wouldn't blame the software seeing as how you're running a lot of stuff it wasn't intended for, aka injectors mainly. Are you still using a MAF?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> What's the gap on the plugs? I wouldn't blame the software seeing as how you're running a lot of stuff it wasn't intended for, aka injectors mainly. Are you still using a MAF?


 I am still running a maf, but the software goes almost 4 AFR points richer from spool up to redline. It did that even before any real mods so something is funky. I can remove fuel and take care of the lean spool up but that would make redline crazy rich. 

Plugs are NGK 8 gapped at 25, the gap probably loosened up causing the breaking but that is not my main concern, the fueling is. 

20v do you know what fuel enrichment on acceleration does in uni setting?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I believe it just increase the rate at which fueling is ramped up. Try it out. That said, what software and MAF are you using? 630cc injectors? How is the car on cold start? Mine doesn't like the E85 until adaptation starts once the cat/coolant is up to temp.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> I believe it just increase the rate at which fueling is ramped up. Try it out. That said, what software and MAF are you using? 630cc injectors? How is the car on cold start? Mine doesn't like the E85 until adaptation starts once the cat/coolant is up to temp.


 Cool, I'm gonna try reducing the percentage of acc enrichment and see how it effects the fuel map. I believe it's an old GIAC file, I am using a 3" s4 maf housing with the TT sensor. 

Mine does not like it also but adding fuel enrichment at start up and warm up, helped greatly(remember we are only igniting fuel vapors from the 15% of gasoline in the E85 at cold starts)


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

630cc? Is you 225 narrowband o2/AMU?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

there is two threads in the 1.8T tech forum on this. 

Also search for threads from theswoleguy, he had his GTI running this same setup on a K03S. 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...albro-Inline-18-Gurus-Come-all.&highlight=E85 

I would guess you will see right around 275awhp and 350awtq :cheers:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> 630cc? Is you 225 narrowband o2/AMU?


 Yep 225 narrowband AMU


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

madmax199 said:


> Yep 225 narrowband AMU


 you need to remedy that, asap.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> Yep 225 narrowband AMU


 Yeah, I'm sure that's not helping you. I'm assuming you did the calculations of increase in MAF cross section to increase in fueling? Was the yep saying yes to AMU or yes to 630cc or both?


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

correct me if i'm wrong, but e85 would need 40% more fuel. stock tt injectors are 386cc/min so you would need 540cc/min injectors running the same pulse width. So going to 550s on the stock maf should work, no? going with the 630s give you more fueling at 30psi, so i guess it COULD work on the stock diameter maf.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> Yeah, I'm sure that's not helping you. I'm assuming you did the calculations of increase in MAF cross section to increase in fueling? Was the yep saying yes to AMU or yes to 630cc or both?


 
That was a yep to both 630 cc and AMU engine code. 

I just did a little research and it looks like I will be able to tweak how much richer the afr get with load by decreasing the fuel enrichment channel 02 of unisetting. I already took care of of the lean spot with 10% of primary enrichment. Do you know how much I should try to remove to get the afr curve close to flat(targetting 12.0 gas afr)?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I have no idea as I have no experience with narrowband setups. That said, don't worry about AFR values, just go by straight lambda. 1.0 is stoich no matter what fuel you are running. The problem is that you can't go by reported values of lambda from a narrowband ECU. It would be in your best interest to have a tuner write a file for your setup and E85, or to switch to a wideband ECU and sensor. Unfortunately, these are your only options other than trial and error.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Uhh be very careful not to snap a rod. With that much TQ that fast you might be pushing the limits of the rods. gotta remember tq breaks rods not hp


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

poopie said:


> correct me if i'm wrong, but e85 would need 40% more fuel. stock tt injectors are 386cc/min so you would need 540cc/min injectors running the same pulse width. So going to 550s on the stock maf should work, no? going with the 630s give you more fueling at 30psi, so i guess it COULD work on the stock diameter maf.


 It doesn't really work that way, you need 30-35% more fuel to run e85 and running smaller than 630 cc injectors would not give you enough head room. You have to remember that running an injector above 75% duty cycle is not ideal. I know you can always raise the fuel pressure but you'd run into high rail pressure issues, especially at high boost, so the real solution for that much fuel requirements is the 630 cc.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Correct, I run 1200cc's, but my tune is for 93. To run E85, I have enough head room to just run add 15% in primary fuel and raise fuel pressure to 4 bar. If you didn't have the headroom, running 50/50 E85/pump gas and doing only one of the FPR change or primary fuel adjustment works as well without the full benefit of the extra octane of E85. It ends up being about 99 octane if you get a perfect half tank of each.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> I have no idea as I have no experience with narrowband setups. That said, don't worry about AFR values, just go by straight lambda. 1.0 is stoich no matter what fuel you are running. The problem is that you can't go by reported values of lambda from a narrowband ECU. It would be in your best interest to have a tuner write a file for your setup and E85, or to switch to a wideband ECU and sensor. Unfortunately, these are your only options other than trial and error.


 I really only use lambda and I used gas AFR multiplication numbers to explain everything since some are clueless to lambda values. I have an innovate lc1 with a gauge hooked up so I have real time wideband readings, the problem is the narrowband tune. If I am to spend any kind of money on tuning this thing it is going to be on maestro7.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I'm assuming you mean you'd also include the wideband conversion.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

At that point I would definitely do a wideband conversion but will want to keep the maf in the loop. 

BTW I added 10% primary fuel to take care of the lean island I had at peak load and reduced over 50% of fuel enrichment on increasing load and it seems to have made a big difference on how rich the car go in the upper rpm. It's hard to keep an eye on the AFR gauge during a pull but as far as I can see the" gas AFR " stays from 12.8 richening to 12 by redline, big difference from before. I am gonna continue playing with the setting to see if I can get to 12.5 flat across the board.:thumbup:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

from what i've seen with lemmi tweaks is that they really don't stick. i could tweak a tune, then over a long period of time the timing and afr go whack again. just remember lemmi isn't really tuning. Props to what you are trying to do. I would put effort into a piggyback system to dial it in more.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

poopie said:


> from what i've seen with lemmi tweaks is that they really don't stick.


 Not true at all.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

You made it! I'd like to get a ride in this thing... I remember when I drove Jeff's (4cefed4) E85 GTi I was very impressed with the amount of power it had.

I'd really like to get my car on there after all is said and done. Currently Unitronics has my ECU and a bunch of log files to try and get this right for me.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> You made it! I'd like to get a ride in this thing... I remember when I drove Jeff's (4cefed4) E85 GTi I was very impressed with the amount of power it had.
> 
> I'd really like to get my car on there after all is said and done. Currently Unitronics has my ECU and a bunch of log files to try and get this right for me.


 Let me know when you want to go and we'll set up a tuning session, just be ready for lower numbers than what you got on ED's dyno. I was gonna call you to ask if I can us your vag combo for some logs but the snow is gonna make that impossible.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> Not true at all.


 this statement is 110% correct!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm about to buy another on ebay actually... if you want we can meet this weekend?

I have some log graphs from my car, mind if I throw them up here or email them to you? I just want to have a better understanding of what to log and look for so when I go to turn the boost up I don't break stuff. - update- threw them up on my progtress post


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I just want to have a better understanding of what to log and look for so when I go to turn the boost up I don't break stuff.


 031 actual and requested AFR 
011 IAT and ignition timing 
001 injector pulse and rpm 
020 for timing pull 

The fewer you can log at once, the higher the sampling rate. Not all blocks have RPM, so you need to make sure you have at least one in there with RPM or the data is useless. If you have a wideband AFR gauge/meter in the car that you can simultaneously log at the same time, it really helps as their sampling is usually MUCH faster than VAG COM logs. For example, here is a log from my Zietronix wideband. 









You can see where I switched to high boost on my EBC midway through the log. Ignore the EGT as I was reading it from the WG dump. This is why it drops when I go to high boost (WG duty cycle drops, therefore less flow out the dump).


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I'm about to buy another on ebay actually... if you want we can meet this weekend?
> 
> I have some log graphs from my car, mind if I throw them up here or email them to you? I just want to have a better understanding of what to log and look for so when I go to turn the boost up I don't break stuff. - update- threw them up on my progtress post


 I don't mind at all, post them up and I'll analize them for you(I'm sure 20V will help also). 
Read 20v post about what to log, I also like to keep a close eye on injector duty cycles, lamda adaptation and EGT beside the comon AFR, overall timing, timing pull, boost and IAT. 
I like to log only 2 things at the time so I can have a somewhat decent sampling rate but also have a X vs Y real time comparo. 

I'll hit you up later about this week end, hopefully the snow storm will give a break this time.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

DougLoBue let me borrow his vag combo over the weekend and I got a chance to do some logging and tuning.

1)I added 10% fuel overall to the primary enrichment to get rid of the lean spot.

2) Reduced 85% of fuel enrichment under accelaration(removing all of it made the car hesitate at low load) to make the AFR cure flatter

3) Adjusted secondary fuel enrichment, to improve injector reaction time, from 100% to 125% (100% is optimized for stock injectors and 630cc needed more)

4) I put a tighter gap of 22 on the plugs to cure the misfiring at peak load

The car feels a lot better with more power, response and no hiccups. Fuel stays at 0.85-0.82 lambda(12.5-12.0 gas AFR) from spool up to redline. 
The logs confirms my butt dyno feeling of more power because there is more overall timing now and absolutely no correction .

*Before*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*After*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Alright, it's been two years. Updated dyno?  J/K, I know where you stand, but I want to see some numbers. You're thinking it won't be til spring?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Doug and I are doing clutches in the TT and his A4 very shortly. Without a slipping clutch, I can get a new baseline dyno number before my next official dyno tuning session. 

In the mean time, here is something to hold on to... It shows the HP figure with a sorted AFR, but unfortunately the clutch was slipping heavily and limiting the power output. :beer:

318 whp backed up by a 316 whp run. Here is an overlay of the two runs


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Silly Dynojets with no load bearing and no rpm pickup. :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Silly Dynojets with no load bearing and no rpm pickup. :laugh:


I know, I know ... I dislike them more than you think! To me they are glorified gross HP calculators but not a real tuning tool. They could somewhat be used to compare progress overtime but nothing a torque app or the likes can't do. Real load bearing DynoDynamics number will come once the clutch is done and I'm done collecting parts to test


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Alright, it's been two years. Updated dyno?  J/K, I know where you stand, but I want to see some numbers. You're thinking it won't be til spring?


There you go Adam, AWD load bearing mustang baseline run at 30 psi of boost! I could tell you what the car was pulling at 37-38 psi, but I'd have to kill you afterward.  

J/k, I was running out fuel past 6k, so I didn't want to force the issue on some basic baseline runs (not really having time to properly tune the AFR curve). 30 psi is a good benchmark pressure I thought, so I put the lid there. All I can leak out is that I broke a new TQ barrier for k04 frame turbos, and the car is truly a beast (even at the 30 psi baby pressure). Stay tuned!

Teaser:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Max, you make dreams come true.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

320 horse 360 lb ft! Congrats buddy, we know there is more to come. 

Edi: Different scales, 283 horse, just shows the need for some mild cams on top of a well flowing intake Mani.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

FatAce said:


> Max, you make dreams come true.


Lol! Mine isn't true yet, I won't rest until I get this thing dialed to run safely, consistently, and all day long at 38 psi in the midrange. Being able to break 400 AWTQ at 3200 rpm, just by turning up a MBC is a dream to drive though... I kept going around the block for no reason because it's so addictive. 



20v master said:


> 320 horse 360 lb ft! Congrats buddy, we know there is more to come.
> 
> Edi: Different scales, 283 horse, just shows the need for some mild cams on top of a well flowing intake Mani.


I am not worried about the WHP figure, with the wacky fueling (14.2:1 after 6k ), I was glimpsing close to 340 AWHP on the graph. I just like to abort whenever things aren't ideal, that's how you live to fight another day. What I'm happy about is being able to get all that usable TQ so early in the range and at only 30 psi. It's good to have that Dyno in my backyard too (I can walk to the place if I want to) and no more of the old shop for me, I'm done with that place (yes, it's the shop that you're thinking about, and I wouldn't go back even if he paid me to do so).


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I know its a teaser post because more details lead to questions.  What was IDC? Is the problem in the tune it hardware?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> I know its a teaser post because more details lead to questions.  What was IDC? Is the problem in the tune it hardware?


with so many things changed, it was running lean up top as a result of a combination of things. One was not enough load enrichments, and the other one was a bit to much boost (overshooting 40 psi). Dialing the boost back to 30 psi brought the AFR back in check, but I'll be back with a vengeance with the appropriate fueling to allow real man boost, my ported exhaust manifold, and turning on the pre-turbo injection. 

(IDC was in check for the 630 cc, maxing out at 85%)


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:thumbup: I'm going to install and tune the 630's and EBC next week (currently in Arizona) so I'll be doing the same soon enough.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Excellent Max! Excellent! Too bad I live over on the west side of the U.S. If I was there, I would buy you a real beer! :beer:

For those that didn't catch this: *320hp AWD.*

Which new manifold are you going to use?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Atomic Ed said:


> Excellent Max! Excellent! Too bad I live over on the west side of the U.S. If I was there, I would buy you a real beer! :beer:
> 
> For those that didn't catch this: *320hp AWD.*
> 
> Which new manifold are you going to use?


Ed, you're looking at the torque scale. At 30 psi I'm seeing about 285 AWHP. I don't see 300 AWHP until pushing 32 psi, and about 340 AWHP at 38 psi (I don't like the kind of glow that the turbo has after that ). 

I'll be using my ported mani, the JBS I got was paper weight and not usable. This thing was so bad it made the 034 casting look like art. I took a look at it and told the shipping guy at work "return to sender", since I used my Paypal card I'm covered.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Simply Awesome!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

simply awesome Max *as I wish e85 would make a showing around here*

Joe


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Ed, you're looking at the torque scale. At 30 psi I'm seeing about 285 AWHP. I don't see 300 AWHP until pushing 32 psi, and about 340 AWHP at 38 psi (I don't like the kind of glow that the turbo has after that ).
> 
> I'll be using my ported mani, the JBS I got was paper weight and not usable. This thing was so bad it made the 034 casting look like art. I took a look at it and told the shipping guy at work "return to sender", since I used my Paypal card I'm covered.


Ah...Still, damn nice numbers.

I"ll go the Paypal route also. And, I'm going to contact the marketing company on the lack of product support.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow, thats gotta be close to the benchmark. Congrats Max:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Looking good Max!!


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

This is insane, 100Whp gain on stock turbo.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I wana see how much better it flows with the ported mani.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

nice numbers out of the stock k04, so when will you need a replacement :laugh: i kid, i kid...or maybe not since you are spinning to 38psi


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

18T_BT said:


> nice numbers out of the stock k04, so when will you need a replacement :laugh: i kid, i kid...or maybe not since you are spinning to 38psi


This entire community, including myself, has been waiting for that to happen... 3 years at 30+ psi, a lot of abuse, many races, and I stopped holding by breath. When this thing finally quits, I'll rebuild it right back up for another round of awesome fun. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

jedge1.8t said:


> This is insane, 100Whp gain on stock turbo.


That's just a baseline and scratching the surface. I have some plans to keep that torque curve going a bit longer (exhaust manifold, downpipe with 4" expansion chamber, intake manifold etc.). What's even more sick is that the dyno runs were done with zero intercooling since my pump was dead. E85 and water injection are simply awesome!!!


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

In that case have you considered a water infection cooling only method. No awic restriction may get you spooling faster


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

This may seem like a stupid idea but would it be possible to import a small water injector to your sai port. Activated by a separate solenoid with a egt reading parameter. It would serve as a safeguard when pushing 38psi


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

jedge1.8t said:


> This may seem like a stupid idea but would it be possible to import a small water injector to your sai port. Activated by a separate solenoid with a egt reading parameter. It would serve as a safeguard when pushing 38psi


Safeguard to cool EGT's? You'd have to overcome exhaust pressure in the port/exhaust manifold to be able to inject and have a nozzle that could take that temp, aka not possible with conventional means or cheaply. And even then, you'd only be cooling one valve's discharge in one port, not the flow out of all 8 valves, as the charge would be evaporated and gone instantly due to port EGT temps being so high.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

jedge1.8t said:


> In that case have you considered a water infection cooling only method. No awic restriction may get you spooling faster


Does he really need to spool any faster?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> Does he really need to spool any faster?


Seriously. Add to that he's measured pressure drop across his entire charge path (what's left of it :laugh and that he considered pressure drop when selecting his AWIC core, I don't think he's losing much if any spool. Now when the intake manifold dyno comparisons start, he may be able to pick up a little spool on top of his fantastic results. :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

So, does this thing spin tire on the dyno or just the street?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

jedge1.8t said:


> In that case have you considered a water infection cooling only method. No awic restriction may get you spooling faster


I actually entertained the idea for a while but Adam talked me out of it. Further testing (documented in detail in my charge cooling thread) proved that water injection alone would not suffice to keep the air charge cool enough for my standards. The test was done by testing my water injection independently and revealed a pretty substantial temperature delta from boost onset to redline.




18T_BT said:


> Does he really need to spool any faster?


I think he does! :laugh:



20v master said:


> Seriously. Add to that he's measured pressure drop across his entire charge path (what's left of it :laugh and that he considered pressure drop when selecting his AWIC core, I don't think he's losing much if any spool. Now when the intake manifold dyno comparisons start, he may be able to pick up a little spool on top of his fantastic results. :thumbup:


That's correct, the pressure drop across my entire charge piping is less than 1/2 a psi (measured at the turbo outlet and manifold plenum at WOT, and including the throttle body plate restriction). The pressure differential at the two location is so negligible, that it's hard to pick up in real time just by looking at the two gauges.


My piping length is about a foot longer than the shortest distance from turbo outlet to throttle body, and the cooler core has .2 psi of pressure drop across it.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> I wana see how much better it flows with the ported mani.


Eric, we pretty much have a dyno session booked for this weekend between DougLoBue, one of my evo buddies, and myself. As long as I don't run into issues when swapping the manifolds Friday night, we'll have an answer to your question very soon. :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Eric, we pretty much have a dyno session booked for this weekend between DougLoBue, one of my evo buddies, and myself. As long as I don't run into issues when swapping the manifolds Friday night, we'll have an answer to your question very soon. :thumbup:


I smell 300awhp.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Eric, we pretty much have a dyno session booked for this weekend between DougLoBue, one of my evo buddies, and myself. As long as I don't run into issues when swapping the manifolds Friday night, we'll have an answer to your question very soon. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: If I'm all wrapped up with my car Thursday I'll head to you Friday if ya need a hand/moral support/:beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> I smell 300awhp.


I have a feeling the ported exhaust manifold will get it over that hump at the base 30 psi, and with no other fueling adjustments. I was very tempted to fix the fueling, but I wanted/promised to collect the exhaust manifold data for our small-frame turbo community... So no changes or variables, just the exhaust manifold before the car goes back on the rollers (hopefully this Saturday because the head has to come off :banghead


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: If I'm all wrapped up with my car Thursday I'll head to you Friday if ya need a hand/moral support/:beer:


Got your text that you're all ready to roll! :thumbup:


The crash test dummy (Don) is pretty much set too. He just need to burn through a good chunk of fuel in the Evo so he can fill it with race fuel before I map a race tune for him. 

I wish I had the same luck, I have the downpipe, turbo, and half the manifold stud/bolts out. However, I called it a day when a stud stripped. The thing was in pretty bad shape before I even touched it, and I bet one of the knuckle heads at Ed's place butchered it since they're the last one to remove the manifold. One stud snapped too, but I have nobody but myself and my luck to blame on that one. 

So, I definitely could use your hand to pull the head and finish that manifold swap in time for Saturday. I spoke to Ryan (the shop owner) yesterday and we're scheduled for 1:30 PM Saturday, and your buddy John will be handling the dyno (it should be some good, fun time with the cars).


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

On my V-band PPT manifold, I took all the studs out of the head and went to socket head cap bolts. I hate studs and soft copper nuts. Good luck getting it buttoned up, we're pulling for you to put up some insane numbers.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I wasn't able to get the ported manifold installed on time for dyno day. 

I had everything apart and ready to pull the head, but Doug had some issues with his beast (had to extract some brass fitting that fell apart in his compressor housing). Without help, at 11:00 PM I was not very motivated to pull the head off the car to have it ready for dyno time the next day, so I called it a night. Saturday morning I put everything back together, fixed my AWIC system (pump was fine and only the inline fuse had blown), fixed some power steering leak I had, installed a lower temp thermostat, and headed back to the dyno. I didn't want to miss a chance to get on the rollers, so I decided to go back with the stock mani and fine tune my AFR and play with my part throttle. 


Wasn't really tuning for steady state, but this is a pic of one of the few full wot pulls that I did. With the fueling a bit more dialed in and intercooling back, I was getting 400 AWTQ/300 AWHP consistently (still at the same 30 psi baseline).


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

400awtq  Bang on Max :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Jesus, good work, Max! I _really_ want you to step up to a big boy turbo (I realize that you won't go too big as long as you're autocrossing the car...) and see what kind of perception-shattering numbers you can pull out of it. :thumbup:

And +1 on what 20V said. Basically convert everything to the opposite of what it was, and your life will be much easier: manifold and turbo studs to bolts, main and head bolts to studs, wheel bolts to studs (couldn't live without this one), etc. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Doug had some issues with his beast (had to extract some brass fitting that fell apart in his compressor housing).


I expect nothing less from the mail room clerk.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I expect nothing less from the mail room clerk.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Congrats Max. It must be conforting to hit that 300/400 number you wanted without adding more boost, or the ported exhaust manifold, or an intake manifold. Lots left to be had. :beer: from S. Korea.


----------

